# extra fun  with chinese fortune cookies...



## packrat (Feb 23, 2015)

I haven't one in front of me at the moment, but  here's a way to have some extra fun with them:  After reading the phrase, add the words "in bed" to the end.  Good for a chuckle or two.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 23, 2015)

...in bed!


----------



## packrat (Feb 24, 2015)

No problem can stand the assault of sustained thinking... IN BED.


----------



## packrat (Feb 26, 2015)

When I made the entry, I had a bunch of fortune cookie sheets saved. I couldn't find them. So I finally bought some fortune cookies at the local Chinese resturant. here goes...  Fastest way to find something you've lost is to replace it... IN BED.


----------



## packrat (Feb 26, 2015)

Every action has a counter action, whether you can see it or not... IN BED.


----------



## packrat (Feb 26, 2015)

He who has good health is young... IN BED.


----------



## packrat (Feb 26, 2015)

Curiosity is life... IN BED.


----------



## packrat (Feb 26, 2015)

One must know that there is a path at the end of the road... IN BED.


----------



## packrat (Feb 26, 2015)

Allow disruptions to deepen your concentration... IN BED.


----------



## Raven (Feb 26, 2015)

We have fortune cookies when the family gets together at Christmas time.
Fun to have them at birthday parties or any gathering.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2015)

I always save my fortune cookies to eat.....IN BED


----------



## packrat (Mar 1, 2015)

Still learning how to turn on an icon - ah, er, um IN BED?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, you will be successful.....In bed.


----------

